# Dark Rock Pro 4 mit drei Lüftern?



## Larsson92 (25. Juli 2018)

*Dark Rock Pro 4 mit drei Lüftern?*

Hallo zusammen,

ein Kollege möchte sich einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen und wir diskutieren regelmässig über die Konfig.
Dabei ist uns der Dark Rock Pro 4 von be quiet! ins Auge gefallen.

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass man bei diesem Kühler noch einen dritten Lüfter anbringen kann. Wisst Ihr, ob das möglich ist und wann(ob) das Sinn ergibt?

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## EyRaptor (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit drei Lüftern?*

Möglich ja, es liegen sogar zwei extra Klammern für einen dritten Lüfter bei. 
Allerdings rechne ich nicht mit einer wirklich besseren Kühlleistung.


----------



## Tolotos66 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit drei Lüftern?*

Was soll den weggekühlt werden?
Gruß T.


----------



## Larsson92 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit drei Lüftern?*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Möglich ja, es liegen sogar zwei extra Klammern für einen dritten Lüfter bei.
> Allerdings rechne ich nicht mit einer wirklich besseren Kühlleistung.



Stimmt, zwei weitere Klammern sind mit beigelegt.

Sollte durch die zusätzliche Sogwirkung des dritten Lüfters nicht der Kühlkörper noch besser gekühlt werden?
Oder könnte man bei geringerer Drehzahl die Kühlleistung nicht halten?

Das ist ja auch das Prinzip meines Kühlers. Beim Mugen 4 PCGH laufen zwei Lüfter mit geringerer Drehzahl als der eine bei der Standardvariante des Mugen 4. Die Temperaturen bleiben gleich.


----------



## Larsson92 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit drei Lüftern?*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Was soll den weggekühlt werden?
> Gruß T.



Bisher noch nichts 
Es wird denke ich aber zu 90% ein i7 werden.

Die Überlegungen zum CPU Kühler sind gerade noch theoretischer Natur.


----------



## Tolotos66 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit drei Lüftern?*

Der DR 4Pro ist halt ein echter Monsterkühler.
Wirds ein 8700K mit ordentlich OC, wäre vllt sogar über eine Wakü nachzudenken.
Ansonsten mit normalem OC (was meines Erachtens völlig ausreichend ist) wären auch der Brocken 3 oder Olymp ausreichend. Achtet auf die RAM-Kompatiblität, wegen der Bauhöhe!
Gruß T.


----------



## bastian123f (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit drei Lüftern?*

Mit normalen OC und nem dritten Lüfter sollte der Kühler auf jeden Fall ziemlich leise bleiben. Die Drehzahl kannst du da auf jeden Fall verringern.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit drei Lüftern?*

Der Kühler alleine macht es auch nicht,

dann muss auch das Case usw. passen


----------



## Larsson92 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit drei Lüftern?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Der Kühler alleine macht es auch nicht,
> 
> dann muss auch das Case usw. passen



Das stimmt natürlich, das Gehäuse soll zwei bis drei Lüfter vorne und einen hinten haben. Sollte dann ja reichen für einen guten Airflow innerhalb des Gehäuses.


----------



## Larsson92 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit drei Lüftern?*

Hat jemand zufällig einen Link zu einem Erfahrungsbericht oder Test des Dark Rock Pro 4 mit drei Lüftern?


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit drei Lüftern?*

Da muss man nicht groß Testen. Bei einem Twintower brigen zwei Lüfter vor Allem bei niedrigen Drehzahlen (unter 1000) was. Bei hohen Drehzahlen ist der Effekt schon sehr sehr begrenzt. Bei einem dritten Lüfter ist das ähnlich, aber noch abgeschwächter. Bei nirdrigen Drehzahlen wird da was von 2-4 Grad rumkommen, bei hohen eher nix


----------

